# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] ThinkPad T410 Screen Brightness

## dcast

I'm having a little trouble with the screen brightness of my new thinkpad T410. Using the hotkeys (fn + Home or fn + End) the applet shows that the screen brightness is changing, however the brightness stays at maximum. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10, with 2.6.32-19. Has anyone had a similar problem? Also the screen brightness applet in gnome does not have any affect.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## steve0921

I am having this problem too, since activating the nvidia proprietary drivers. Brightness worked fine before I did so.

----------


## dcast

There is some more discussion on the T410 in this thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383110&page=1

Doesn't look like too many people have the nvidia graphics card, though but hopefully a solution will present itself.

----------


## nomnex

Do you mind opening a bug on launchpad to troubleshoot the issue? The model is very new.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect

There is an unrelated bug report with an Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...el/+bug/518201

Nothing about FN keys/panel applet (+nvidia card) not working so far

Workaround: can you change the brightness either entering the BIOS menu at boot-time, either entering a tty console after log-in to GNOME?

Enter a console


```
Ctrl+Alt+F2
```

Exit the console


```
Ctrl+Alt+F7
```

----------


## trampgeek

I have the same problem (brightness function keys display an onscreen applet that ramps a brightness display up and down, but has no effect on the actual screen brightness). System:  Ubuntu 10.04 on Lenovo T410 core i5 with nVidia NV34 graphics (GeForce FX 5200); nVidia proprietary drivers.

I can confirm that the workaround (switch to a console with CTRL/ALT/F1, adjust brightness, switch back with CTRL/ALT/F7) works just fine. Many thanks for that.

----------


## SephoD

Same problem here, started when I installed the nvidia proprietary driver. Running 10.4 on T410. The switch to console, change brightness, switch back trick works, but is pretty annoying.

----------


## rifcoder

Did someone find solution? Have the same problem running 10.04 on t410

----------


## nomnex

> Did someone find solution? Have the same problem running 10.04 on t410


Solution: uninstall the nVidia proprietary driver.

----------


## vinni_f

same problem with ThinkPad T510 + nvidia proprietary driver.

----------


## JackSchnippes

look no further thinkpad users!  :Smile:  The solution is simple!

from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...79#post9494941




> [...] Have to add 
> 
> 
> ```
> Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
> ```
> 
> to your  /etc/X11/*xorg.conf* under *devices* section. Make sure the quotation marks  are the same as if you type them.

----------


## antido

Setting that option in xorg.conf worked! Thanks!

----------


## MacUntu

I have a similar problem with my Optimus T510 (set to Integrated graphics only): setting the brightness within the session works fine (even without the driver option in the xorg.conf), but on session start it's always at 100% (burning my eyes away  :Very Happy: ).

Any ideas?

----------


## rifcoder

Hooray!!! Works like a charm. Thx

----------


## anshuiitk

The above workaround of changing the brightness from tty1 as well the solution to add brigtness entry under Devices section of xorg.conf file works well.

I am using 10.10 on T410s.

----------


## CoreJohnson

> Originally Posted by *BennBuntu*  
> _[...] Have to add 
>  	Code:
>  	Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" 
> to your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf under devices section. Make sure the quotation marks  are the same as if you type them._


This worked for me.  Also the FN-HOME/END keyboard brightness adjustment works well now too.  Thanks.

----------


## pcvideo

> Did someone find solution? Have the same problem running 10.04 on t410


A temporary workaround,  just switch to text console by "ALT-Ctrl-F1", adjust the birghtness there and then switch back to graphics console by 'Alt-Ctl-F7".

----------


## gregounours

> I am having this problem too, since activating the nvidia proprietary drivers. Brightness worked fine before I did so.


Hi,
I am trying to troubleshoot brightness control on an iMac with the same graphic card as the t410. Could you tell me what driver you used before installing the nvidia drivers (they don't exist for ppc machines).
Greg

----------


## whitethunder922

Having a similar problem with a Thinkpad T530 in 12.10. There is no xorg.conf anymore so I can't apply that solution. Manually adding it didn't work either. Any other ideas?

----------


## linrunner

Try it this way (in German, but I hope you get the point).

----------

